# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK Exclusive : Sreenath Rajendran talks on latest Hit Movie 'Second Show'

## Samachayan

*After Many Exclusive Interviews....

FK is back with the Interview of Director Srinath Rajendran.. 
Director of "SECOND SHOW"*  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ: 






*1. About the success of Second show
2. About Dulquer
3. Malalaya Cinemayude mattathinu Second show adivara idunnuvo
4."Nalla Cinema'kku thante nirvachanam
5. Future Plans*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUA-f4igCOY&list=UUwEKXHCLrSApCmjhZROonDg&index=1&feat  ure=plcp[/ame]

----------


## AnWaR

thanks xboss....fk :salut: 

already repped for review....

----------


## MALABARI

great,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## veecee

adipoli  :cheers:

----------


## Samachayan

:Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:

----------


## Samachayan

> thanks xboss....fk
> 
> already repped for review....


ohh... dathu mathi...  :Thnku:

----------


## MHP369

x bossee fbyil online vaa.....rep avidunnu taram...  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Samachayan

> x bossee fbyil online vaa.....rep avidunnu taram...


avide enthu rep  :Thinking: 
njaan avideyundu.. nee msg ayacholu....

----------


## vishnu vardhan

thaks laku bhai......

----------


## abcdmachan

*Kidilam....
Thanx Lakkooo and basss.....*

----------


## Yuvaa

*Adipoliyea......*
*Thankx XB & Lakkooo*

----------


## praviatfk

thanks macha... 

pullide last dialoge kidu...

----------


## The Megastar

Great...FK daa  :Clap:

----------


## dupe

Thanks annnaaai..

----------


## Merit

Ushaaar.....

----------


## Saathan

Thanks boss...  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

Thanks Xboss...

----------


## ALEXI

Thanks Lakkooran & Boss.  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## X DEVILE

Greatwork :Thnku:

----------


## Akash20

Thanks....

----------


## nryn

Thanks Boss and Lakkooran!

----------


## yash

*super..........................



fk rocks................*

----------


## Kochikaran

thanks lakoo nd boss agin nd again  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## sprint

thanks xboss & lakooran repped... fk :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Samachayan

:Welcome:  all

----------


## sha

Thanks Boss machaa and Lakkooran bhai!

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

_Thanks macha.._  :Partytime2:   :Partytime2:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## rozzes

Thnx........!

----------


## jawoose

*Thansk xboss aaranu aa avatharkan
*

----------


## Sanchaari

thanks men... :thumleft:

----------


## Samachayan

> *Thansk xboss aaranu aa avatharkan
> *


lakkooran...

----------


## moovybuf

:Thumbup:  Lakooran & boss...

----------


## nasrani

Thanks Boss..............

good interview lakku

----------


## asish

thnx   laku n baaasss

----------


## Munaf ikka

thankz boss & lakooran....... veettil poyittu kelkkaam.......

----------


## Samachayan

Welcome all

----------


## Samachayan

:FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Saathan

lakku  :Clapping:

----------


## ClubAns

*Thanks The X Boss& Lakkooran.....*

----------


## JabbaR

Thanx lakkoorji n xbossee  :Rockon:

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

Thanks The X Boss & Lakkooran..... Reped...

----------


## Samachayan

Welcome all

----------


## Tribes

Kidilam Boss Thanx Lot Second Show rockalode rock

----------


## Saathan

ivide vanna reviews okke sreenath vaayicho?

----------

